# Feliz 2010/Happy 2010



## WhoSoyEu

A todos los amigos foreros con quienes tuve la oportunidad de compartir ideas y conocimientos durante este año que termina: 

Deseo que todos la pasen bomba y que tengan un Feliz Año de 2010, que todos sus sueños se concreten y que cada uno consiga el dinero que necesita, en la medida exacta de sus necesidades (muito dinheiro faz mal, gente).

Agradezco a todos por enseñarme muchas cosas, pido perdón a varios por equivocarme y quizás equivocarlos, pero todo lo hice con la mejor de las intenciones.

Gracias a todos.

WhoSoyEu


----------



## Vanda

O mesmo pra você, Seja-lá-quem-você-é! 
Espero que em 2010 você descubra quem é você!!! (só pra terminar o ano com humor).

Com muito brilho! Para todos!


----------



## coquis14

*¡Viva Perón!*
Digo..._* ¡Feliz 2010!*_


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Feliz ano novo a todos os companheiros do fórum!

Obrigada por mais um ano de ensinamentos.

Tudo de bom pra vocês.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> O mesmo pra você, Seja-lá-quem-você-é!
> Espero que em 2010 você descubra quem é você!!! (só pra terminar o ano com humor).
> 
> Com muito brilho! Para todos!



Estou tentando me descobrir há muito tempo. Nem sei se ainda terei tempo para isso...


----------



## danalto

Obrigada, WhoSoyEu!!!


----------



## amikama

*Happy 2010! ¡Feliz 2010!*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡¡Felicidades a todos!! Ya otro año más con ustedes y espero pasen muchos más.

Espero que en este año sus metas y deseos se cumplan, pasen felices fiestas el día de hoy y ya mañana será un nuevo año lleno de renovaciones, esperemos que ahora esas 12 uvas no sean en vano ¡Eh!

¡¡Mucho éxito a todos!!


----------



## Winter

Muchas Felicidades para el 2010 !!
Mis mejores deseos para todos.
Chin Chin !


----------



## Odysseus54

Auguri a tutti per un felice 2010.


----------



## Loob

I'd also like to say "Happy New Year" to all foreros - thank you for your wit, wisdom and _(erm... something else beginning with w...)._

May 2010 sparkle for you!


----------



## azeid

سنة جديدة سعيدة على الجميع بإذن الله​Happy new year to all forum members .


----------



## Sowka

A Happy and Peaceful New Year to you!  I'm already 6 minutes into it, and well ... it's OK, so far


----------



## ewie

Happy New Year to all members of the great multicontinental WordRef family


Loob said:


> _(erm... something else beginning with w...)_


_winceyette pyjamas_, Mrs.L?


----------



## Punky Zoé

* Bonne Année 2010 à Tous les Membres !!!* ​


----------



## la grive solitaire

*PEACE TO ALL

IN THE NEW YEAR 2010 * 


http://www.youthnow.org/site/images/stories/dove.jpg​


----------



## mystique

Maligayang bagong taon sa lahat nang kasapi sa talakayan  HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL FORUM MEMBERS. PEACE AND LOVE TO ALL.


----------



## olivinha

Likewise, everybody:
Feliz Ano, Feliz Vida, Feliz Tudo, gente.
Besos Mil, Abrazos Fuertes and Happy WR Postings to all!
Cheers,
O


----------



## Awwal12

Happy New 2010 Year to everybody!
And I also use this chance to send greetings to Orthodox Christians of Russian, Serbian, Jerusalem and Georgian Churches on the occasion of the Christmas (7th of January).


----------



## chamyto

Bueno...
llego tarde como casi siempre a las celebraciones.

FELIZ 2010


----------

